# It's official



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

I couldn't quite believe it at first, when I was testing early and getting ridiculously faint lines. But just tested again, and it's a clear-as-day BFP. Still can hardly believe it, but it's beginning to sink in.

I had really wondered whether it would ever be possible again. PCOS seemed to be completely back, and I was sure endo must be back when I was getting new aches and pains and kept showing signs of OV-ing one month but then definitely not the next. 

Really hope this helps you feel more positive if you're having the same doubts as I was.

  to you all . . . hope to see lots more BFP posts on here in the very near future. You're worth it! 

Lisa xx


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

fantastic news, i am really pleased for you, hope you have a happy nine months!xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations!!

Minkey x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Lisa,

     

Thats fantastic news...hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Do keep us posted with your news.

lol


Edna


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Huge Congrats, Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months  


xDebsx


----------



## **Hannah** (Feb 18, 2005)

That's fantastic, congratulations!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What brilliant news!!!

Karin

xxx


----------

